# Quick Access TO Series Manager?



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Is there a way to jump instantly to "Series Manager" without having to go to Menu, Manage Recordings and Series Manager?

-Funk


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

None that I have found.
I think that one of the options from List and the Yellow button should be the Series Manager.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Unfortunately this and ToDo list access is where something like a Harmony remote is the only real way to get quick access. And that's not that quick, just fewer buttons to press.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> None that I have found.
> I think that one of the options from List and the Yellow button should be the Series Manager.


Yet another thing that a lot of people complain about and nobody at D* seems to care about. So simple to fix and so difficult to get somebody in power to change the way they do it.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Yet another thing that a lot of people complain about and nobody at D* seems to care about. So simple to fix and so difficult to get somebody in power to change the way they do it.
> 
> Rich


Another one of those YMMV issues. I've gone to series manager once or twice in four years' of service.

The people that use it often probably already have Harmony remotes...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Another one of those YMMV issues. I've gone to series manager once or twice in four years' of service.
> 
> The people that use it often probably already have Harmony remotes...


Do you never have to go and delete a Series List? Or do you just do everything from the Guide?

I'm constantly re-ordering the Priority of series or removing ones and adding new ones.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Another one of those YMMV issues. I've gone to series manager once or twice in four years' of service.
> 
> The people that use it often probably already have Harmony remotes...


I have a lot of HRs and I use the Series Manager just as I would a database. I use it quite a bit. I use only the D* remotes.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

thefunks67 said:


> Is there a way to jump instantly to "Series Manager" without having to go to Menu, Manage Recordings and Series Manager?
> 
> -Funk


I have macros on my remote for access to the ToDo and Series Manager. I don't know if you have a universal remote but it might be an option. There are some relatively cheap remotes that will do this.

I'd like to have easier access to the ToDo and Series Manager list but a macro works for now. 

Mike


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I'd like to have easier access to the ToDo and Series Manager list but a macro works for now.
> 
> Mike


There used to be one button access to the To Do list several years ago, but for some unknown reason they decided to make it more difficult to get to.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The only way I know of is setting up a macro on the remote.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Jaspear said:


> There used to be one button access to the To Do list several years ago, but for some unknown reason they decided to make it more difficult to get to.


IIRC, you had to press the List button and then press Yellow to get to To-Do, so it was never really one button access.

I don't think it's a matter of making it more difficult, but rather it was that finding places for features forced shuffling what the color buttons do. I guess they must have created some sort of priority list and took To-Do off the Yellow button and onto the Series Manager menu...it's a theory. :grin:

Mike


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Using the Yellow button to access the To Do list and also the Series Manager seems to be a logic choice.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It is always possible that there will be a change in this behavior, but really I doubt it at this point.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It would be nice, but it's low on my wishlist.
There are a multitude of more important improvements that should be worked on.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

not perfect but harmony 5 macro limit gets you to the screen at least, then just down one and enter.
menu-down-down-down-select is what I use.


----------



## sda3 (Nov 29, 2005)

I miss that shortcut, and complained when they took it out. It was so much easier. Hopefully they don't ever mess with the double - to delete recordings.....


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> not perfect but harmony 5 macro limit gets you to the screen at least, then just down one and enter.
> menu-down-down-down-select is what I use.


I have a Harmony and that is the route I am going to try and set up.

-Funk


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll have to do a search but I seem to remember that you can learn in raw mode to get around the 5 step sequence. It's either here or Remote Central.

Mike


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Mike Bertelson said:


> IIRC, you had to press the List button and then press Yellow to get to To-Do, so it was never really one button access.
> 
> I don't think it's a matter of making it more difficult, but rather it was that finding places for features forced shuffling what the color buttons do. I guess they must have created some sort of priority list and took To-Do off the Yellow button and onto the Series Manager menu...it's a theory. :grin:
> 
> Mike


Yeah I think it was two button access. If you think about it, it does make sense for it to be in the "Manage Recordings" menu since any "To Do" action is recording management. But it was much more convenient to access the old way, though. It was an annoying change to me because To Do and the Playlist were the two screens I used the most.

Of course, it would be simple enough to make the Yellow button "TV Options/To Do List". And even add "Series Manager" for the OP.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

billsharpe said:


> Another one of those YMMV issues. I've gone to series manager once or twice in four years' of service.
> 
> The people that use it often probably already have Harmony remotes...


Some of us who think this is a good idea also are convinced that Harmonys blow, so your guess could not be more incorrect in my case.

The thing is that there are a thousand different ways to operate the DVR. I would like to go to the TDL with a single button, for instance.

But there is a solution, which is to make the menus learnable and programmable. By that I mean that the way you use the DVR over time should be the way that the menus automatically sort. For instance, for those of us who go to the TDL all the time, over a few days the DVR could learn that behavior and make that the first item in the menu, rather than that being constantly the 4th item in the menu.

The OP cold have the SM as the first item, just by virtue of going there more often.

This is probably something that could be done with a up rev (a significant one, but still not a wholesale revamp of the GUI). It would make the unit more friendly to all users, and automatically customizable to however you might use it.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I'll have to do a search but I seem to remember that you can learn in raw mode to get around the 5 step sequence. It's either here or Remote Central.
> 
> Mike


thought I had seen something some time back but could not find anything. if you can find it please let me know.


----------

